# como hacer un barrido de 2 displays con un micro



## hgmo (Ago 8, 2007)

* mi preguntaa es como hacer un barrido con 2 displays de 7 segmentos para mostrar un numero de 0  a 99, tengo una idea de como hacerlo pero la verdad la programacion me esta dando problemas :S

si pudieran ayudarme como elabrorar el programa aportando ideaas estaria muy agradecidoo D:*


----------



## sebastianvz (Ago 8, 2007)

mira lo que tienes que hacer es crear un bus de datos para el los display osea 7 lineas de el pic y los vas activando pormedio de un pin de control que puede ir conectado al catodo comun o al ando depende de el display que uses esto sera una forma de swicht para activar y desctivar cada de uno de los displays


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

Tal vez esto te ayude
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/mc/contador/index.htm


----------



## hgmo (Ago 8, 2007)

con un transitor  con colector a tierra para el control de los displays y los displays conectados en paralelo alas salidas del pic... eso lo se pero como hacer el control para los displays como puedo hacer que me ponga el 70 cuando en la memoria tengo 1000110 es con lo que tengo problemas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 8, 2007)

En el codigo assembler te explica como generar el numero en el disp. y como rotar las lecturas de Unidad, Dec., Cent., Etc.


----------



## hgmo (Ago 8, 2007)

cierto muchas gracias amigos D: se lo agradesco


----------

